# 5 Seats left! Dynamic Carbine 1 Course



## NTTG2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

*






*​​​​*5 seats left *​*Dynamic Carbine 1 course**
Date: March 16th 2013

- Location: Sippican Rod and Gun Club-Homeland Security Range
215 Dexter Lane
Rochester, MA

- Check-in:0900 Course length: 8 Hours
- Course Cost: $200.00 (Bring a friend and receive $25 off)
- Ammunition Costs: $125/350rnds 
This is a level 1 Carbine class designed for shooters with no formal training or minimal training looking to build their foundation. This course moves from the classroom to the range and covers the following topics in depth. **

Topics Include: 
• Gear choice and placement of gear
• Optics and other accessories 
• Shooting stance and proper weapon grip
• Recoil control
• Sight alignment sight picture using optics and iron sights
• Trigger control
• Speed reloads
• Tactical reloads
• Malfunction drills
• Strong and support hand shooting while both static dynamic 
• Intro to improvised shooting positions
• Intro to movement

To register or for more information visit: 
www.negunfighter.com
[email protected]
857.264.0268
Control the outcome. Win the fight!*​


----------

